# Breaching IED (First entry date) - Help / Suggestion required



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

Many people asked me to initiate a new thread on the topic so that I get maximum suggestions + others may also be benefited as this may be a latest issue in Grant of Australian PR.

Guys, Need your help, my Grant has arrived however IED(First entry Date to Australia) is mentioned as 02/12 just 15 days from today. I sent emails to GSM and Skill migration email addresses as 15/20 days are not enough to prepare and manage the travel to Australia.

In response, I got a letter stating the below. I think this letter states that they won't cancel the Grant even if I go beyond the mentioned date i.e. 02/12. However need your advise :
- To confirm if this content states that it's okay to breach this date i.e. My understanding is correct that there won't be any issue
- In case I need to ask any additional impact of breaching the entry date on the Grant.

Many Thanks

*Letter *:​
NOTICE TO GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION VISA HOLDERS ABOUT TRAVELLING IN BREACH OF THEIR VISA’S INITIAL ENTRY DATE 

*The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: 
8504 The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies before a date specified by the Minister. *

This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before the date specified in the “Visa Grant Notice” provided to you when your visa was granted. 
*
General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.* 

Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial entry date. 
*
General Skilled Migration; however; has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.* 

Visa Validity Period 
This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information about your visa validity period is also contained in the “Visa Grant Notice”.

If your General Skilled Migration visa has ceased for any reason then you cannot use this notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa. 

*Travelling to Australia 
This notice should be sufficient evidence for a travel provider to be satisfied that the visa holder can enter Australia as the holder of a General Skilled Migration visa. *

Visa holder(s) may wish to carry a copy of this notice to present to the airline when checking in at the airport and on arrival into Australia. 

Please note that some delays may be encountered upon arrival into Australia while visa validity is verified.


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

Further, I asked for re-confirmation from them on email as below :

_Can you please confirm me that the content of the attached letter means that I along with my family can enter Australia after the entry date mentioned in the Grant letter ?
I am asking because I want to be 100% confirm that arriving after the date mentioned in the letter would not cancel my PR status.
Please respond and please can you issue me the final date for first entry to Australia as current date : 02/12/2016 is very difficult and I can plan according to the new date ?_


In response, I got this :

_Thank you for your email.
It is not possible to change the initial entry date. As per the attached letter the Department has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.

Your visa is valid for 5 years as per the ‘Visa Grant Notice’._

*Should it not suffice as they have already mentioned that they are aware with the entry date problem and they are okay with candidate not coming before due date ?*


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

They won't cancel your visa if the only reason would be that you haven't made your IED by the date given.

They set an IED to encourage people to actually use the visa they've been granted as soon as possible, but breaching this date will not lead to them cancelling your visa. They can't just go out and say this, unless you specifically ask like you have done, because then what is the point of setting an IED in the first place, but there it is...


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

thanks for sharing


----------



## patde (May 16, 2016)

oracle_engine said:


> _... As per the attached letter the Department has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition.
> ..._


Does this apply in general to all GSM visa holders or only to those who receive this note due to an immediate IED?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

patde said:


> Does this apply in general to ALL GSM visa holders or only to those who receive this note due to an immediate IED?


They issue this letter to only those who ask them about immediate IED.


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> They issue this letter to only those who ask them about immediate IED.



As said earlier as well, they acknowledge it, however they do not want to put it upfront as a rule else this condition would become meaningless. 

And in any case, it would be better to have this confirmation as I have read it from some websites, even if we have all evidences, there may be airport delays.


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

They don't issue the letter unless you enquire, but regardless, not entering by your stated IED won't affect your visa.


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

ryan.rich said:


> They don't issue the letter unless you enquire, but regardless, not entering by your stated IED won't affect your visa.


Thanks Ryan I also think same


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

ryan.rich said:


> They don't issue the letter unless you enquire, but *regardless*, not entering by your stated IED won't affect your visa.


It needs to be very clear for anyone not sure- if you don't have formal DIBP permission to enter after your stated IED, you won't be permitted to enter Australia, and your visa would no longer be valid. 

You can't just decide that your IED is too soon (even if it is) and arrive after your IED date, without DIBP permission.


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

kaju said:


> It needs to be very clear for anyone not sure- if you don't have formal DIBP permission to enter after your stated IED, you won't be permitted to enter Australia, and your visa would no longer be valid.
> 
> You can't just decide that your IED is too soon (even if it is) and arrive after your IED date, without DIBP permission.


Thanks a ton Kaju - So do you think after getting the aforementioned letters, I am okay by making my first entry after the mentioned date ?

I believe you want to mention that unless someone has these letters / written email, we should abide by IED date given by them, right ?


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

kaju said:


> It needs to be very clear for anyone not sure- if you don't have formal DIBP permission to enter after your stated IED, you won't be permitted to enter Australia, and your visa would no longer be valid.
> 
> You can't just decide that your IED is too soon (even if it is) and arrive after your IED date, without DIBP permission.


That goes completely against what is said in the letter. They won't just cancel the visa that is valid for 5 years if IED is not met.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

ryan.rich said:


> That goes completely against what is said in the letter. They won't just cancel the visa that is valid for 5 years if IED is not met.


That's not what I said.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

oracle_engine said:


> Thanks a ton Kaju - So do you think after getting the aforementioned letters, I am okay by making my first entry after the mentioned date ?
> 
> I believe you want to mention that unless someone has these letters / written email, we should abide by IED date given by them, right ?


Yes, to both questions. DIBP will happily give you the letter, if you tell them you can't arrive by the stated IED date.


----------



## patde (May 16, 2016)

Great, thanks for the clarification.
In the end, I think there is no use in pushing one's luck (by not sticking to the IED) unless the situation is actually critical...


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

oracle_engine said:


> Many people asked me to initiate a new thread on the topic so that I get maximum suggestions + others may also be benefited as this may be a latest issue in Grant of Australian PR.
> 
> Guys, Need your help, my Grant has arrived however IED(First entry Date to Australia) is mentioned as 02/12 just 15 days from today. I sent emails to GSM and Skill migration email addresses as 15/20 days are not enough to prepare and manage the travel to Australia.
> 
> ...


Dear Friend,

First of all thank you for creating this much needed thread. First, congratulations on your grant buddy. Secondly, I have 2 questions that I need your input on:

1. When was your PCC and Medical done. please share your dates exactly as it shows how near was your IED because you mentioned 02/12 but it seems you lodged visa only in March. On what basis they gave u this date. So please share the same

2. I am also expecting a visa decision in next 2 months based on my timeline & i too will have to breach my IED date as I will not be able to travel in such less time. I just want to know, if you have got a clarity that If we breach the IED still by what time can we travel there i.e. 3 months, 6 months or 1 year. Because, again I will not be able to travel in next 6 months or so.

3. Also, in general what it means when we miss the IED date as it too near to fulfill the same in time.  Whether the grant gets lost or visa rejected.

Other members can also share some insights on the above 2nd point. If you have any inputs or knowledge of the same. 

Also, brother i have a very kind request to you, as you have started this thread, please share ur experience at the immigration whenever you reach there and what they have told or what they see in your grant letter. you can share everything from ticket booking, ticket checking, boarding and finally ur entry in Australia after immigration. Please brother. This is a fantastic thread & you will help us lead the way ahead.


----------



## gaudit24 (Dec 8, 2015)

patde said:


> Great, thanks for the clarification.
> In the end, I think there is no use in pushing one's luck (by not sticking to the IED) unless the situation is actually critical...


I truely abide by what you have said, but everyone's luck are not so easy. I am waiting for a grant from almost 300 days and if I assume that they give a reply / visa grant by date of the visa applied, then in that case I will be nearing the IED too early and I will not be in a position to meet the same as we stay in a restricted country where the employer has to permit to allow anyone to move out of country for a travel or leave the country.

Therefore, the clarification as to whether breaching the IED due to genuine reasons is very necessary as we have spent hard earned money, time and patience to which a thing like not travelling by the IED date should not affect our entry to Australia.


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

gaudit24 said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> First of all thank you for creating this much needed thread. First, congratulations on your grant buddy. Secondly, I have 2 questions that I need your input on:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot 
- PCC was in 1st week of October(2016 ofcourse) and Medicals were in first week of June 2016
- You shud not worry as of now. This is not a general rule that they will give all of us 20 days. This seems a mistake however, they won't admit it.
- I specifically asked about the due date now but they did not tell any new due date now. Instead they gave a hint that your Visa is valid for 5 years.......
- For your 3rd point, kindly see my letter which they have sent in response to my request containing the same questions which I asked. They have told that they wont cancel PR because of missing IED


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

oracle_engine said:


> Thanks a lot
> - PCC was in 1st week of October(2016 ofcourse) and Medicals were in first week of June 2016


I believe the due date given is due to validity of Medicals being 6 months, but I maybe wrong.


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

This is just an assumption....may b correct, may b wrong.


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

Great news is that received a concrete personalized letter on this issue from Australia Immigration team so all confusion clear now.....Sign of relief !!!!!!!!!!!!

Ready for next challenges....probably the biggest !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

I think i remember a guy here who got the IED a day after his grant


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

Abubakr said:


> I think i remember a guy here who got the IED a day after his grant



Oh Then I was in bit better place ;-)))))


----------



## Vkphoenix (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi Oracle _engine 


I would like to extend my wife's IED as she was advised not to travel due to pregnancy.

Can anyone please help me with the e-mail address to which I suppose to request to extend our IED.

Thanks.


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

Vkphoenix said:


> Hi Oracle _engine
> 
> 
> I would like to extend my wife's IED as she was advised not to travel due to pregnancy.
> ...


Sorry for the late response....Email id is the same : GSM.allocated


Add URGENT in the subject if your IED is nearby.....


----------



## puneetkrs (Oct 5, 2016)

oracle_engine said:


> Great news is that received a concrete personalized letter on this issue from Australia Immigration team so all confusion clear now.....Sign of relief !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ready for next challenges....probably the biggest !!!!!!!!!


Good to know, when are you travelling?


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

puneetkrs said:


> Good to know, when are you travelling?


Hi Puneet,

Thanks for asking the good question even critical one. I have started a thread to decide upon the time if you would like to see and comment here or on the below thread :

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-better-good-time-jobs-aus.html#post11701913

I was planning to go in April mid, however heard from somewhere that May/June are light in terms of recruitment as Financial year closure happens in June end there.

However most views are that it's okay to search in may June as well.

What do you think, when r u planning ?


----------



## puneetkrs (Oct 5, 2016)

oracle_engine said:


> Hi Puneet,
> 
> Thanks for asking the good question even critical one. I have started a thread to decide upon the time if you would like to see and comment here or on the below thread :
> 
> ...


I feel May and June may have lesser amount of opportunities and hence I am planning for June end or July start.

My intent for the question was to know how much time they actually give you for first entry after breaching your IED?


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

puneetkrs said:


> I feel May and June may have lesser amount of opportunities and hence I am planning for June end or July start.
> 
> My intent for the question was to know how much time they actually give you for first entry after breaching your IED?


NO date, they just waived it off

Has your Grant come or you are expecting in January ?


----------



## puneetkrs (Oct 5, 2016)

I am expecting it in January 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mau_go (Feb 19, 2016)

*new passport entry date*

Hello everyone

I got my grant letter in may 2016. Entry date limit according to grant letter is feb 02 2017.
I have travelled to Australia in August 2016. So I have already activated my Visa.
But last week I got a new passport issued. So I have a bit of a fear that something goes wrong with my validation not been confirmed... Should I do something ?


----------



## cpham (May 8, 2016)

Refer below thread, believe you can update it yourself:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ange-passport-details-after-visa-grant-5.html


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Mau_go said:


> Should I do something ?


No..


----------



## devapriyabandara (May 22, 2016)

*Requesting to extend IED*

Hi Guys,

I got my grants couple of days back and my IED has been set as 17-May-2017, less than 5 months . I heard usually it is 1 year for most of the cases. My concerns are below.

1. Is there way that I could ask for an extension of IED
2. Any idea why IED set less than 1 year.

Thanks In advance.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

devapriyabandara said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grants couple of days back and my IED has been set as 17-May-2017, less than 5 months . I heard usually it is 1 year for most of the cases. My concerns are below.
> 
> ...


You can't get an extension for your IED, as you had to provide a Health Undertaking for your child.

A Health Undertaking is only ever valid for 6 months, hence the reduction in the period to your IED date.


----------



## sathsumi (May 19, 2017)

Hi. Thanks for this thread. I asked for IED waiver because my wife is in last weeks of pregnancy and I got a similar facilitation letter to travel after IED. 

1) Have you traveled to Australia already with this facilitation letter ? How was the experience like- did immigration clearance & boarding flights was as usual with this facilitation letter ? 

2) VEVO still shows Initial entry date for me & wife - just worried will it cause any difficulty if we travel after IED date with this facilitation letter. 

Please help to share your previous experience. It will be helpful. Thanks 





oracle_engine said:


> Hi Puneet,
> 
> Thanks for asking the good question even critical one. I have started a thread to decide upon the time if you would like to see and comment here or on the below thread :
> 
> ...


----------

